# 3 Year Old Golden with "Likely" Cancer



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

*3 Year Old Golden with &quot;Likely&quot; Cancer*

I'm so sorry for this scary news and will be praying that it isn't cancer for Grace. My best advice is to trust your veterinarians. Remember, they have trained their entire careers to take care of animals. They have a vast understanding of the science and literature to help make the best decisions. Trust in them, and this experience will be so much less stressful for you. It doesn't matter how much you read, you won't even come close to their fund of knowledge. Spend your time cuddling Grace. Write down questions when you think of them. Make sure you understand what the vets are telling you and don't be afraid to ask for clarifications or advice. That's what they do every day. If you are given the toughest decisions about surgery/chemo, etc, my advice is to ask about and weigh the importance of quality of life vs. quantity. Hugs to Grace!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry to hear you are going through this. Hopefully, things will turn out OK.


----------



## grins88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh my word! I'm so sorry to hear about Grace. She (and your family) will certainly be in my prayers!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

So sorry to hear that you are going through this with Grace. I had a Golden get an incurable cancer at a very young age. Its extremely tough and overwhelming. I would trust your puppy's veterinarians, they can help guide you through this difficult process. Sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry - and so glad that you were proactive and got right on this aggressively. I am wondering if you are waiting on test results for fungal issue? Has that been ruled out? An oncologist at a teaching hospital is going to be a big help if you trust him/her. In what area of the country are you located?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be watching and hoping your girl will be just fine.


----------



## goldengreatness (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you all for your support, thoughts and prayers. It really means a lot to us. The challenge for us is how quickly things will move later in the week when we do the CT scan/surgery. They suggested doing them together so that she doesn't have to go through anesthesia twice. So based on the CT scan we will have to make a quick decision whether to go forward with the surgery. Thus far we have been blown away by the collaboration among the vets at the hospital and we are sure they will guide us the best they can, but we are definitely nervous about making that decision (especially without having all the pieces in place).

We did bring up the immunotherapy with the vet and they are in the process of looking into it, but didn't have experience with it per se. Again, we aren't sure if it is just too new or if it hasn't had the results people hoped for. All of this could be put off if it weren't for the requirement that they have to harvest cancer cells to send to the company to formulate the drug.

Such a horrible awful disease!!!

In the meantime we are just loving her up as much as we can. She is being treated like the queen of the house and seems confused by all the extra attention...but is not complaining. We are truly letting every moment linger. The happiness we feel by seeing that tail wag (even if at a much slower pace) is simply not describable in words.

We will keep you posted and thanks again for the support and advice!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Keeping sweet Grace in my thoughts as well.

It sounds like the hospital you are dealing with will be able to guide you some. I hope her prognosis is good and that the way to treat becomes clear after this week. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Prayers for Grace and your family!


----------



## Laura V (Aug 6, 2016)

My advice, don't go on the Internet and read about dog cancer. Why? A lot of it is not up to date. I beat myself up looking into my dog's cancer when I should have just got my information from the oncologist. Every cancer and every dog is different. Paws crossed it isn't cancer!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, try to stay as positive and strong for Grace as you possibly can under the circumstances.

Here's a thread you may want to read through if you haven't already-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

This is a list of the Vet Colleges and Oncology Clinics-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/71049-vet-colleges-oncology-clinics.html

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Grace.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're going through this and prayers for Grace that this is not cancer. It sounds like you're working with very helpful experts and agree with writing down your questions as you think of them so that you can remember when you are talking with the vet.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts and strength your way with the best wishes for a positive prognosis.


----------



## goldengreatness (Sep 26, 2016)

So, the fungal tests all came back negative :frown2: That was a long shot, but we are hanging on to whatever hope we can these days. Tomorrow is the big day, with a CT potentially followed by surgery. Grace has not been eating well at all. Despite the appetite stimulant, she just doesn't seem to want to eat. We have been going the boiled chicken route but even that has failed these last couple of days. One small success this morning is that we were able to get her to drink some chicken broth with her water. So hard to see her so weak and thin. It's 180 degrees from where she was just a month ago. The vet thinks that the removal of the mass will be therapeutic for her and we are hoping that it at least brings back her appetite. She is constantly seeking reassurance as though she knows something isn't quite right. So heart breaking. Please keep her in your thoughts. Tomorrow is going to be a challenging day.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thinking about you and Grace sending positive thoughts and prayers for a good outcome.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Praying for Grace as well. Hoping for a positive outcome too. Ask your Vet about syringe feeding if you have to. It does the job, when nothing else will do. I had to do that with my last Golden, who had no appetite, when he was ill.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm hoping for the best, positive thoughts.....


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers...


----------



## goldengreatness (Sep 26, 2016)

Gutted. We made it as far as the CT scan only to find out that what appeared as a single mass in the ultrasound/xrays was in fact 3 massively enlarged lymph nodes and her chest was now showing two enlarged lymph nodes. No easy choices from here. It is just so incredibly sad that such a gorgeous breed has these problems. 3 is far too young!!! It's just not right. :frown2:

Anyhow, I am sure tonight will be an emotional night as we have to explain all of this to our young children. I did however want to leave you with a picture of our sweet girl. She has so many endearing qualities but if I had to pick out one that makes her stand out, its that she never touched any of the kids toys. We warned them repeatedly that their precious toys were at risk of becoming a frisky puppy's chew toy if they didn't pick them up, but the threat simply never materialized. She tip toes around anything strewn about the floor. If her toy happens to be under something of the kids...she will try ever so gently to grab it, but if she senses that she is disturbing their toys she whimpers until someone comes over and helps her. That is the sweet golden soul that Grace has. And though cancer may be ravaging her precious body, it cannot take that away.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

She is a beautiful girl! You're right, three is far too young. Golden's are the perfect dog. The fact that they are SO susceptible to cancer is not fair..... I'm still devastated about losing my Allie to it almost 6 weeks ago, and my Molly before that. I know words probably don't mean much to you right now, but I hope the best for Grace, you and the family......


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. Kind thoughts coming your way from Canada.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

So many thoughts and prayers for your family and sweet girl


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing a picture of your Grace. She is beautiful and our hearts are heavy over the news. We will remember Grace in our quiet time in prayer, trusting that God will touch her body and let her keep on enjoying her fun and time with you. Give her all your love and make her life as exciting and upbeat as it can be. Most of all, be positive, expecting that the situation will change for Grace and for you.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

She is such a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry to hear this news. Sending kind thoughts and prayers to you and your kids x


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That is not fair. Dogs that young are only starting out on life. Did the vets give you any treatment options?


----------



## goldengreatness (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind words. When we went to pick her up we got some additional details. There were actually 3 lymph nodes in her chest area that had enlarged quite significantly. The fact that these weren't picked up on the xray just 2 weeks ago and now are so large is suggestive of this being a very aggressive form of cancer. In addition they noted a mass behind her leg (on the inside) that they believe may be the source. They tried a 2nd aspirate in attempts to get cells, but struck out again. They would only recommend a second biopsy if they went through her abdomen area, which would have been a bit more of a significant procedure than the previous time. Given how lethargic and tired she has been, we just couldn't put her through it. Having done 2 aspirates and a biopsy and having come up empty 3 times didn't give us confidence that it was worth risking a 4th time with another week of waiting for the cytology report. If they had a result at that point, they could give us the option of chemo/radiation, but they said due its aggressive nature we were looking more at palliative therapy than definitive therapy.

In lieu of a specific diagnosis they decided to put her on prednisone and Elspar. If, and this is the million dollar question, if, it is lymphoma there is a good shot that this combination may help her immediately. Unfortunately, their gut feeling is that it is a histiocytic sarcoma. 

Telling the kids was very hard and lots of tears were shed, but we are doing our best to make her last days with us the best we can.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Take good care of her and your family. Prayer said.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing your thread tonight. I am so sorry. Grace is a beautiful girl. Way too young for cancer. I feel for your entire family. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Grace. I hope the prednisone helps.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

goldengreatness said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. When we went to pick her up we got some additional details. There were actually 3 lymph nodes in her chest area that had enlarged quite significantly. The fact that these weren't picked up on the xray just 2 weeks ago and now are so large is suggestive of this being a very aggressive form of cancer. In addition they noted a mass behind her leg (on the inside) that they believe may be the source. They tried a 2nd aspirate in attempts to get cells, but struck out again. They would only recommend a second biopsy if they went through her abdomen area, which would have been a bit more of a significant procedure than the previous time. Given how lethargic and tired she has been, we just couldn't put her through it. Having done 2 aspirates and a biopsy and having come up empty 3 times didn't give us confidence that it was worth risking a 4th time with another week of waiting for the cytology report. If they had a result at that point, they could give us the option of chemo/radiation, but they said due its aggressive nature we were looking more at palliative therapy than definitive therapy.
> 
> In lieu of a specific diagnosis they decided to put her on prednisone and Elspar. If, and this is the million dollar question, if, it is lymphoma there is a good shot that this combination may help her immediately. Unfortunately, their gut feeling is that it is a histiocytic sarcoma.
> 
> Telling the kids was very hard and lots of tears were shed, but we are doing our best to make her last days with us the best we can.


I am so, so sorry for your beautiful Grace and for all who love her. You are right--three is far too young. My Bella is under treatment for lymphoma and she just turned five. That's too young, too. I hope all the research being done on cancer in Goldens turns up something useful. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry. Three years old is just way too young, and so unfair. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I had so hoped that this wasn't going to be the outcome, telling your children must have been the icing on the cake of an absolutely awful week...... I'm so sorry. You are being so stoic in the face of such an unfair diagnosis. I am so angry for you, for your family and for your dog. Eventually most of us and most of our dogs will probably get some form of cancer and it's always sad. The utter unfairness of Grace being in her prime just makes it so much sadder. You have every right to be angry. I found out last night that one of my sorority sisters from college has been diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer meaning it has spread to other parts of her body. There will be no cure. They will merely try to prolong her life, give her a year or two extra with her family. No matter if it is people or dogs we are so lacking in the progress we need against this awful disease.

I hope when you need to, you will use this group to vent your rage and share your hurt as well your photos and good stories of Grace. Please remember to share what is happening with Grace's breeder so she is aware of what is happening. It's not her fault but it's information she should have.

My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## goldengreatness (Sep 26, 2016)

OutWest said:


> I am so, so sorry for your beautiful Grace and for all who love her. You are right--three is far too young. My Bella is under treatment for lymphoma and she just turned five. That's too young, too. I hope all the research being done on cancer in Goldens turns up something useful. My thoughts are with you and your family.


I just read Bella's story. So heartbreaking!!! They are both far too young! Our hearts go out to you guys as well.

As I mentioned before, I have probably done a bit too much reading online. It's just so hard to get your mind around this complex disease. The one thing I did read which really had me excited was a clinical trial done back in the late 1990s using TALL-104 cells. It went through two phases and seems to have had amazing success. I cannot for the life of me figure out what happened to it though. It's somewhat of a mystery as there is no subsequent paper detailing why it is no longer used. Here is the original study, though there were a handful of others done as well http://clincancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/clincanres/3/10/1789.full.pdf The lead of the study unfortunately passed away but her co-authors are all fairly high up at pharmaceutical companies and cancer clinics. One author, Dr. Jeglum, details in the history section of Veterinary Oncology Surgery and Research Center, that it is no longer available for veterinarian use but is being used in clinical trials in Europe for humans Veterinary Oncology Services and Research Center, West Chester PA If anyone knows what happened, I know a lot of people find these studies and are desperate to understand what happened. The results sound so much better than the current treatments available.

It is hard to be optimistic given our Grace's condition, but I feel like we are on the cusp of starting to gain some ground on cancer.


----------



## goldengreatness (Sep 26, 2016)

OutWest said:


> I am so, so sorry for your beautiful Grace and for all who love her. You are right--three is far too young. My Bella is under treatment for lymphoma and she just turned five. That's too young, too. I hope all the research being done on cancer in Goldens turns up something useful. My thoughts are with you and your family.





nolefan said:


> I had so hoped that this wasn't going to be the outcome, telling your children must have been the icing on the cake of an absolutely awful week...... I'm so sorry. You are being so stoic in the face of such an unfair diagnosis. I am so angry for you, for your family and for your dog. Eventually most of us and most of our dogs will probably get some form of cancer and it's always sad. The utter unfairness of Grace being in her prime just makes it so much sadder. You have every right to be angry. I found out last night that one of my sorority sisters from college has been diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer meaning it has spread to other parts of her body. There will be no cure. They will merely try to prolong her life, give her a year or two extra with her family. No matter if it is people or dogs we are so lacking in the progress we need against this awful disease.
> 
> I hope when you need to, you will use this group to vent your rage and share your hurt as well your photos and good stories of Grace. Please remember to share what is happening with Grace's breeder so she is aware of what is happening. It's not her fault but it's information she should have.
> 
> My heart goes out to you and your family.


Thank you for your kind words. Truth be told it is easier to come across as stoic when you are typing on a keyboard. We are absolutely crushed. It is hard to get through the simplest of tasks without welling up with tears. And for sure there has been anger. I would not want to be my gym's elliptical machine these last few weeks! It tears me apart to think that I cannot "fix this problem" Here is this beautiful creature who wants nothing more than to feel like she is part of the "pack"; to let us know how happy she is to see us and how much she wants to be with us as we go about our routines. How can something so horrible be happening to her? I have no answers, just sadness.

I am so sorry to hear about your sorority sister. It just isn't fair. I cannot put into words how much hatred I have for this disease. 

You and your friend are in our thoughts. We must take each and every day as a blessing.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about this devastating diagnosis. My last golden lost her battle with lymphoma when she was only three years young. Cancer in any form at any age is crushing. My heart goes out to you and your family, you all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

